# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: آموزش استفاده از پلاگین لایت باکس در جی کوئری

## idocsidocs

کسی یه آموزش استفاده از پلاگین لایت باکس در جی کوئری سراغ نداره؟

البته دوستان باید بگم که من بغیر از تصاویر، باید بتونم یه صفحه کامل یا یه فرم رو توی لایت باکس باز کنم و نمایش بدم. لطف در این مورد هم توضیح بدید.

----------

